# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  انتظرونا غداً

## ود البقعة

*اليوم وضعنا الخطة وغداً التنفيذ
الباقي تموهو خيال
:icon4::icon4:
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*:d5aan:


تميناهــــــــــا يا بقعة

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ان شاء الله خير يا دفعه !!
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

:d5aan:


تميناهــــــــــا يا بقعة




انا عاااارفك يا هوبة خيالك واسع وبتفهمها طايرة
على العموم قعدنا مع النجوم واخونا مانديلا وطارق ما قصروا تب وضعوا الخطة وحبكوها  صاح
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*فى الإنتظار يا حبيب ...
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ان شاء الله خير يا دفعه !!



طبعاً كل خير اخونا الحبيب حسين
المرة دي  احتفالات المنبر بمشاركة نجوم الاحمر الوهاج

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مفاجآتكم دى اكيد تكون كتلت ليها رشاشه
الخوف تكتل ليها صفوه الشر بره وبعيد
بقيتو زى مجلس المريخ شغلكم كلو سرى سري !!!
وبعدين تفكوها الشمارات . . . ربنا يوفقكم 
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*ياود البقعه   أوعه  مفجاتك   تكون   ذي   حقة  الجلافيط  شبكونا  مفاجه  مفاجه   وفي   النهايه   المفاجه   مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسوره      60   بوصه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قول قول قول لينا الحقيقة

*

----------


## سامرين

*الخطه دى بس ماتكون زى خطة الفاتح النقر كلها خندقه.
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الخير بره وقريب

*

----------


## jafaros

*من الواضح انها خطة لتفجير الزريبة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*والله مافي أحلي من كده .. والتحية والشكر لكل أون لايناب الدوحة علي هذه المفاجأة الرائعة ...

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*احتفلنا بعيد ميلاد المنبر الثالث
احتفال خمسة نجوم  
كوكبة من لاعبي الزعيم شرفونا وقضوا لحظات لا تنسى 
نجم الدين ومصعب وكرنقو وايهاب السر وامير كمال وابشر كومي وبقية النجوم لهم العذر حيث كانوا مرتبطين 
المهم الا خوة الاعزاء مانديلا89 وطارق حامد قاموا بالواجب وما قصروا تب 
التفاصيل بتجيكم
*

----------

